# Favorite Films?



## Grizzly (Mar 23, 2014)

I couldn't find any pre-existing thread about good movies, so I figured one ought to be started. Anyone have any favorite films?

Personally I've got a thing for Jean Cocteau's Orphic Trilogy. Pi: Faith in Chaos is beautifully executed, as well as I'm a Cyborg but That's Okay.
Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale is also a great watch, if you're in a Christmas-y mood.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2014)

Anything directed by John Carpenter starring Kurt Russell. 
Big mentions: The Thing, Escape From New York, Escape From L.A., Big Trouble in Little China... Also, honorable mention for the horribly underrated film "Soldier" with Kurt Russell, but no John Carpenter.

I'm also a huge fan to cheap sci-fi (I am probably the only man on Earth who owns the DVD of "Lost In Space" movie starring William Hurt and Gary Oldman) and cheap action movies, going from Die Hard, Rambo, Beverly Hills Cop, and Lethal Weapon (And all of their sequels) to more modern classics like the Expendables films, the Robocop remake, and the Abrams Star Trek films. Classics are loved as well, with Bladerunner, Alien(s), 2001, and all the way back to They!, originals of War of the Worlds, Day the Earth Stood Still, Phantom Planet...

Also, EVERYTHING Star Trek is God. EVERYTHING.

Basically, if it had little or no budget and/or senseless sci-fi and shooting, I'm in. This is a great disappointment to my family, particularly my in-laws and my wife who love Oscar winning typed movies that I gawk at. Seriously, though. I'm convinced that the "Best Picture" category should just be renamed "Longest Picture."


----------



## Ghostx (Mar 23, 2014)

Big Alfred Hitchcock fan.. That man was a genius. Also a huge fan of Perks of Being a Wallflower (book and movie) call me nostalgic for like a story about the teenage experience I don't care that movie makes me want to cry. Also huge fan of A Walk to Remember and Citizen Kane.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 23, 2014)

Silence of the lambs - favorite. There's too much too write it all.

Institute, recommendation for you (and for others, of course) is Source Code. It's really great!


----------



## Schrody (Mar 23, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm also a huge fan to cheap sci-fi (I am probably the only man on Earth who owns the DVD of "Lost In Space" movie starring William Hurt and Gary Oldman)



I love Lost in Space! Have you watched The Forbidden Planet? Only movie where Leslie Nielsen has a serious role?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I love Lost in Space! Have you watched The Forbidden Planet? Only movie where Leslie Nielsen has a serious role?



Of course! Classic film, and serious or not, Nielsen is awesome.


----------



## John Reed (Mar 23, 2014)

I've always been a huge fan of the Coen Brothers films, especially Raising Arizona and Fargo.  Their writing, particularly their dialogue, is always pitch-perfect.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 23, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Of course! Classic film, and serious or not, Nielsen is awesome.



There is no doubt in that!


----------



## Jeko (Mar 23, 2014)

I have pretty weird, non-classic film tastes:

Coraline
Donnie Darko
Kick-Ass
The Fifth Element

For changing my life, introducing me to psychological horror, relighting my gritty-writing fire, and Ruby Rhod (in that order).


----------



## Ariel (Mar 23, 2014)

The Fifth Element is my favorite movie by far.  I used to watch it so often that I still have the dialogue memorized and will (without realizing it) quote along with the movie. It drives Fella nuts.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 23, 2014)

Alphaville
Stand By Me
Fight Club
Blade Runner
The Big Lebowski


----------



## dale (Mar 23, 2014)

i love old vincent price and karloff flicks. love the old basil rathbone sherlock holmes movies. fight club. apocalypse now. rumble fish. 
the believer. the godfather 1 and 2. many others...but those come to mind.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central while Drinking your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh no. . . Why do you do this to me, universe? When I list stuff, I list stuff, so prepare your body on multiple levels, m'kay? M'kay.

_Battle Royale,  Spirited Away,  Ran (Kurosawa),  The Producers,  Rear Window, Blade Runner, Psycho,  Young Frankenstein,  Style Wars,  Silence of the Lambs,  Manhunter, Goodfellas,  Heat,  The Thing (Carpenter),  Back to the Future,  Donnie Darko,  Taxi Driver,  Stand by Me,  Alien,  Godfather pt. II,  Memento,  No Country for Old Men,  Pan's Labyrinth,  Trainspotting,  2001: A Space Odyssey,  The Shining,  A Clockwork Orange,  Labyrinth,  Edward Scissorhands,  True Romance,  The Nightmare Before Christmas,  Don't Look Now,  Sin City,  The Matrix,  There Will Be Blood,  Terminator 2,  Beauty and the Beast,  Toy Story,  Up,  To Kill a Mockingbird,  Kill Bill vol. 2,  Monty Python and the Holy Grail,  The Lost Boys,  Close Encounters,  Akira,  Martin (Romero),  Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon,  Peeping Tom,  Fantasia,  The Remains of the Day,  To Sir With Love,  The Goonies,  Forrest Gump,  Ghostbusters,  What's Eating Gilbert Grape,  Fargo,  Grease,  Good Will Hunting,  Rocky,  Serenity,  The Exorcist,  The Truman Show,  Predator,  Cast Away,  This is Spinal Tap,  Groundhog Day,  The Blair Witch Project,  Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory ['71],  The Warriors ['79],  South Park Movie,  This Is England,  Rush Hour,  Texas Chainsaw Massacre,  The Insider,  Hellraiser,  An American Werewolf in London,  Hidden (Caché),  Near Dark,  Jurassic Park,  Picnic at Hanging Rock,  Training Day,  Pitch Black,  The Shawshank Redemption,  Pulp Fiction, Beetlejuice,  Prisoner of Azkaban,  The Iron Giant,  Rain Man,  Unbreakable,  Dumb and Dumber,  Marathon Man, Sexy Beast, Police Story, Searching for Bobby Fischer. _


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I love Kubrick Though I've really only seen his hit movies. But I think They're all ingenious. Other then that theres:

Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind
Inglorious Basterds
Pulp Fiction
The Truman Show
Donnie Darko
500 Days of Summer
Finding Nemo lol
Juno 
Monty Python (Holy Grail, Life of Brian, and Meaning of Life)
Little Miss Sunshine
The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)
Pirate Radio
School of Rock
Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World
Star Wars (all of them, yes all of them)
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Alice in Wonderland (New and Old. just a lover of anything Alice really)
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Whip It
Zoolander (What is this? A list for ants?!)


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Zoolander (What is this? A list for ants?!)



Sorry, I have to... 

View attachment 5342

The alien overlords of comedy made me do it!


----------



## W. Dallas (Mar 24, 2014)

City of Lost Children
Passion in the Desert


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> The Fifth Element is my favorite movie by far.  I used to watch it so often that I still have the dialogue memorized and will (without realizing it) quote along with the movie. It drives Fella nuts.



Me too. 



Pidgeon84 said:


> Well I love Kubrick Though I've really only seen his hit movies. But I think They're all ingenious.



Kubrick? Really? Only good thing he did was Dr. Strangelove, of course, in my opinion.


----------



## W. Dallas (Mar 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Kubrick? Really? Only good thing he did was Dr. Strangelove, of course, in my opinion.



A Clockwork Orange
Full Metal Jacket
2001
The Shining
Spartacus

You didn't like those Kubric films?  blasphemy!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 24, 2014)

The original Dawn of the Dead
Halloween
To Kill a Mockingbird
Wizard of Oz
Star Wars stuff
Star Trek Stuff
Close Encounters
Blade Runner
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Hard Boiled
8 Diagram Pole Fighter
Back to the Future

Basically horror, sci-fi, 80's action flicks, kung-fu...


----------



## W. Dallas (Mar 24, 2014)

If you like kung fu flicks you have to list *The Five Deadly Venoms* and *The 36th Chamber of Shaolin *(aka Master Killer)  both classics of the highest order


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2014)

Zardoz- It's not my favorite movie ever... I don't have one, but I like it. I just watched it again the other day (because it was on). What's funny is that a goog-search will list it as one of the worst films ever... Even Sean doesn't talk about it. There are some things in it I'd call...I don't know, mistakes, or hokey, whadever, but it's loaded with ideas. Most people just don't get it. My only vindication is that not too long ago some so-called 'experts' quoted lines by McCarthy as being the worst gibberish, ever. Ha! Turns out _they _are dumber than me. And who the heck am I? (a nobody!)The lines weren't gibberish at all,_ they_ just could understand them. So much for the experts.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 24, 2014)

W. Dallas said:


> If you like kung fu flicks you have to list *The Five Deadly Venoms* and *The 36th Chamber of Shaolin *(aka Master Killer)  both classics of the highest order



Yeah, those are great flicks, But I think that Pole Fighter just edges them out for me. I'm a big Shaw Brothers fan. I'm sure you've seen them, but if not, check out Clan of the White Lotus, 5 Element Ninjas, Dirty Ho, and Legendary Weapons of China. Those are all very good


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

W. Dallas said:


> A Clockwork Orange
> Full Metal Jacket
> 2001
> The Shining
> ...



So I forgot about Spartacus, I didn't know he directed Shining. My apologies. But 2001 is a pretentious c***, at least for me. I'm sure there's people who really love that movie, whether they get it, or they're just pretending to be a part of "elite".


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> But 2001 is a pretentious c***, at least for me. I'm sure there's people who really love that movie, whether they get it, or they're just pretending to be a part of "elite".


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


>



Spidey, don't cry, at least you have uncle Ben... oh, wait... MUAHAHAHA. 

But seriously, anyone who really get 2001 other than Kubrick himself, should get an award.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 24, 2014)

2001 is easy. It's all about sex. Think about it; the DNA of human-kind makes a long, arduous journey in a very phallic-looking spaceship where only one survives to be absorbed into the monolith kicking off a mind-blowing sequence where the two species are merged to form the 'star-child' fetus representing the new, more complete species.











Oh, BTW, did someone mention Leslie Nielsen?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 24, 2014)

It's just about a vastly superior alien race that set in motion the next big leap in the evolution of our ancestors, and the modern human's subsequent rediscovery of it.

I don't think there's anything particularly cryptic about it, it just relies on imagery to tell the story, which I believe is the most artistic way to do so. Fair enough if you didn't get it, a lot of the film is deliberately left open to interpretation.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Kubrick? Really? Only good thing he did was Dr. Strangelove, of course, in my opinion.










Terry D said:


> 2001 is easy. It's all about sex. Think about it; the DNA of human-kind makes a long, arduous journey in a very phallic-looking spaceship where only one survives to be absorbed into the monolith kicking off a mind-blowing sequence where the two species are merged to form the 'star-child' fetus representing the new, more complete species.





Bruno Spatola said:


> It's just about a vastly superior alien race that set in motion the next big leap in the evolution of our ancestors, and the modern human's subsequent rediscovery of it.
> 
> I don't think there's anything particularly cryptic about it, it just relies on imagery to tell the story, which I believe is the most artistic way to do so. Fair enough if you didn't get it, a lot of the film is deliberately left open to interpretation.



Ah! Ah! This is exactly what makes his work so great. You could argue for however long you want but it's so multifaceted you'll never settle on one thing.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ragJxrFknuQ]http://youtu.be/ragJxrFknuQ[/video]

a favorite


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 24, 2014)

Pidgeon, do you watch Archer? Isn't the best thing since best things became a thing?

I really liked _No Country For Old Men, _gonna throw it out there. I often get snobby about directors who use novels and books and don' actually write anything themselves, still did but I thought it was a brilliant film non the less.

Sin City as well, that was Gr8


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

Terry D said:


> 2001 is easy. It's all about sex. Think about it; the DNA of human-kind makes a long, arduous journey in a very phallic-looking spaceship where only one survives to be absorbed into the monolith kicking off a mind-blowing sequence where the two species are merged to form the 'star-child' fetus representing the new, more complete species.



Yeah, yeah, I get all that. And that Star Child scarred me for life. Only thing I liked in that movie is the beginning - the apes, and monolith.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

Pidge, I thought we're friends 



Apple Ice said:


> Sin City as well, that was G8



You should read the comics, they're really good.


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 24, 2014)

I shall do that Schrody. The go to guy for recommendations


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I shall do that Schrody. The go to guy for recommendations



They're really dark, and violent, just like the movie (which was adaptation of the comics)


----------



## Pandora (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;naQjovlM3po]http://youtu.be/naQjovlM3po[/video]


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey, Schrody, I am going to have to look up Source Code. The brief description of it sounds like something that I would be interested in.

My all time favorite movie has to be Casablanca. If you stop to think about the plot too much you will miss the point (really? the letters of transit can't be rescinded?). Actually, anything involving Ingrid Bergman is worth watching, because INGRID BERGMAN, but Casablanca is so well shot and so well acted that nothing can really compare.

On a completely different front, I quite like the original Matrix. In retrospect the movie seems a little trite, but that is mostly due to its success and the lackluster sequels, IMHO.

Others to consider, in no particular order: Reservoir Dogs, Trainspotting, Clerks, and Inglorious Basterds. I am a little disturbed that there are two Tarantino movies on that list.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 24, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Hey, Schrody, I am going to have to look up Source Code.



I think you're gonna like it. 

Here's looking at you kid (which was Humphrey's improvisation). 



InstituteMan said:


> I am a little disturbed that there are two Tarantino movies on that list.



Tarantino's my fav director. Then Burton and Nolan (and I do NOT like the Dark Knight, mostly for laryngitis and plot holes like doing a push ups two moths after your back was broken. I think Bane is angry because no one understands him )


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Pidge, I thought we're friends .



What are good friends if you can't slap each other around? View attachment 5345


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off because who doesn't want to live that day.

Hook because I will never grow up.

Good Will Hunting because...well, you all know.

Star Wars Empire Strikes Back as it is the best of them.

and

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 24, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Hook because I will never grow up.



_Highly_ underrated movie.



thepancreas11 said:


> Good Will Hunting because...well, you all know.



"It's not your fault."


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 24, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off



Ah forgot about that one.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 24, 2014)

I know someone is going to hate me for saying this, but Avatar. Or in other words...Space Pocahontas.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 25, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I know someone is going to hate me for saying this, but Avatar. Or in other words...Space Pocahontas.



I love that movie!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 25, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> I know someone is going to hate me for saying this, but Avatar. Or in other words...Space Pocahontas.



No hate here, good movie. Loved the visuals a lot.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 25, 2014)

Doesn't do anything particularly interesting outside of visuals. Quite an average movie, actually -- sadly so -- but not undeserving of praise in the _one_ thing it does exceptionally well.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 25, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Doesn't do anything particularly interesting outside of visuals. Quite an average movie, actually -- sadly so -- but not undeserving of praise in the _one_ thing it does exceptionally well.



That is why I was so blown away by it when I first saw in theaters. Avatar in 3D= mind blowing.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a huge cinematic achievement. Still is. Just the amount of time and power it took to render the images is mind blowing.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 25, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> What are good friends if you can't slap each other around? View attachment 5345



Ah, true. You're right again, Pidge. Friend's law #47 clearly states it. 



Bruno Spatola said:


> "It's not your fault."



But, but... Will (is) Hunting Robin Williams.  Love that movie. 



bookmasta said:


> I know someone is going to hate me for saying this, but Avatar. Or in other words...Space Pocahontas.



No. Not hate. It's a beautiful visual experience. Story could be better, though.


----------



## 1109 (Mar 25, 2014)

A Clockwork Orange is probably my all time favorite. I don't know why it is, but I love it on a subconscious level.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 25, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off because who doesn't want to live that day.
> 
> Hook because I will never grow up.
> 
> ...



Although I have never seen Good Will Hunting, I would agree with the rest of this list and add a couple of my own....

Tombstone
Apollo 13
Star Trek 2 -The Wrath of Khan
Super Troopers (Hey...I don't recall anyone saying they had to be great art)
Over the Hedge (I don't recall anyone saying they had to be live action either lol)


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 25, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Don't Be a Menace to South Central while Drinking your Juice in the Hood



I totally forgot about that one. Great movie!


----------



## Pandora (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mTYRH3xpt44]http://youtu.be/mTYRH3xpt44[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Mar 26, 2014)

I just re-watched "It Happened One Night" - if you're into b/w movies from Hollywood's golden era, go for it


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 26, 2014)

A weird film that I haven't seen mentioned and one that I would totally watch again (if I owned it) is City of Lost Children, a French film about.... something? Not entirely sure. But, the humor, the visuals, the odd-ball characters make it memorable.

For writers, Adaptation.
For comedy, Army of Darkness.
For critical analysis, Seven Samurai.
For animation, Miyazaki or (honorable mention) Ghost in the Shell.
For drama, Twelve Angry Men.
And for feel-goods, Serenity.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 26, 2014)

(I wanted to reply to Schrody... I think I messed it up.)

How does film noir strike you? They're B-movies, but the grittiness is, frankly, just something you need every once and a while. I think a certain spirit of the age, the challenge, had been lost with the transition to colour. Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.

I digress, I'll give it a look! I know that reply wasn't aimed at me, but it's good to talk to people every day, I think. Maybe one day I'll go to Paris, the movie capital of the world...


----------



## Babble Rabble (Mar 26, 2014)

My favorite films in no particular order: 

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly; Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters, Patton, The Last Emperor, Pan's Labyrinth, Blade Runner, Alien, Lost in Translation, The Big Lebowski, The Empire Strikes Back, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Big Trouble in Little China, The Thing, The Shining. 

There so many and I can't think of them all at once.

Certainly, the three movies that have made the biggest impression on my adult life are The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly along with Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters, and Pan's Labyrinth. The first one shook me with wonder on an epic scale, the second made me look deep into my own idea of self, and the last left me with such a pleasant feeling of aesthetic perfection.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 26, 2014)

Some more I like:

_RoboCop_ (the _vastly_ superior original, of course.) 

_The Fly_ -- The process of his transmogrification is far more interesting than the love interest, but it wouldn't quite work without that second character to keep the viewer grounded in reality.

_The Wicker Man_ (original),  _Evil Dead_,  _They Live_,  _Finding Neverland,  Porco Rosso,  Howl's Moving Castle,  The Dark Crystal,  If...,  The Prestige,  The Sixth Sense,  Aliens,  Drive,  Shawn of the Dead,  Jaws,  Spider-Man 2 ,  The Mummy (I liked this dumb blockbuster a heap, for some reason),  Big,  The Wrestler,  Total Recall,  Eastern Promises,  Dog Day Afternoon,  My Neighbour Totoro,  Coraline,  Carrie,  Cool Hand Luke,  The Addams Family,  Super Size Me (flawed scientifically, but still interestin),  Sleeping Beauty,  The Omen,  All the President's Men,  The Fisher King,  The 'Burbs,  A Tale of Two Sisters,  Waiting for Guffman,  The Little Girl who Lives Down the Lane,  The Animatrix,  Whistle and I'll Come to You.


_Controversial opinion: I think Leonardo Dicaprio's performance in _What's Eating Gilbert Grape_ is one of the best ever put to film. Up there with Chaplin in _The Great Dictator. _Yeah, I went therrrrre.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 27, 2014)

ShadowEyes said:


> For writers, Adaptation.



Adaptations is such a good movie. Most people won't even look at it. 



ShadowEyes said:


> For drama, Twelve Angry Men.



That's good movie too.



ShadowEyes said:


> (I wanted to reply to Schrody... I think I messed it up.)
> 
> How does film noir strike you? They're B-movies, but the grittiness is, frankly, just something you need every once and a while. I think a certain spirit of the age, the challenge, had been lost with the transition to colour. Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I digress, I'll give it a look! I know that reply wasn't aimed at me, but it's good to talk to people every day, I think. Maybe one day I'll go to Paris, the movie capital of the world...



I love noir, one of my favorite genres. I even have a novel in a noir style. I've always been a fan of old Hollywood movies, I guess I was born in a wrong era  But, it's not for everyone, people just have different tastes.  I wouldn't say spirit got lost because of the color, one example is Wizard of Oz, or North by Northwest. 

And don't worry, reply is meant for everyone who finds them in it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 27, 2014)

I think Nic Cage is one of the worst actors of all time, sadly. I would have loved _Adaptation_ if someone else was in it.

His ridiculous over-acting worked well for me in _Face/Off_, though. It fit with John Woo's style.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 27, 2014)

Since I wrote only my fav movie, I owe you a list. I had to go to IMDb, there's too many.

(not necessarily in that order)

- The Usual Suspects
- The Matrix
- Back to the Future II (I love all of them, but part 2 is my favorite)
- North by Northwest
- Artists and Models (my fav Jerry Lewis & Dean Martin movie)
- Charade
- The Saint (1997)
- The Shawshank Redemption
- Inception
- Shutter Island
- American Beauty
- Catch Me If You Can
- Stand by Me
-Trainspotting
- Breakfast at Tiffany's
- Chicago
- Seven years in Tibet... and list goes on and on...


----------



## Schrody (Mar 27, 2014)

How could I forget Reservoir Dogs? -.-


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 27, 2014)

_The Night of the Hunter, Cape Fear, One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest, Saw, King of Comedy, The King's Speech, Clash of the Titans, Ghost World, The Conversation, Harold and Maude, WarGames, Home Alone, Chopper._


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh man, so many things. I don't know how people find the time to watch movies. I always feel like there's something better I could be doing (blasphemy I know). I think it's because I haven't completed a story that I can be proud of, so it's always been looming over my head.

So, I've seen The Matrix and Inception and Stand By Me. Will Wheaton lol...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 27, 2014)

_Quiz Show._


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 27, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Some more I like:
> 
> _RoboCop_ (the _vastly_ superior original, of course.)
> 
> ...



Wow. I thought I was one of only about 20 people on the planet that liked They Live. LOL

Shawn of the Dead and The Fisher King are another two of my favorites.

I forgot about another that I really like...Dead Poets Society.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 27, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Wow. I thought I was one of only about 20 people on the planet that liked They Live. LOL



It's a very clever film in the guise of a cheap B-movie. It has the odd goofy scene, but really iconic-looking art direction, cult-classic character, and not to mention surprisingly interesting, despite it dissolving into a shoot-'em-all-in-the-face towards the end. That was a shame... The films just looks great, also.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree. It was a very well done movie.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 28, 2014)

_Die Hard, In Bruges, Blood: The Last Vampire (anime), Princess Mononoke, Return of the King, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> -Trainspotting



So good.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 28, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> So good.



Oh, yeah. Book is good too.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Oh, yeah. Book is good too.



Didn't even realize there was a book.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 28, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Didn't even realize there was a book.



Yep. Irvine Welsh.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Pf0COLjWys0]http://youtu.be/Pf0COLjWys0[/video]

a favorite love story


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 11, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is probably my favorite movie. SO GOOD. Nicholson at his finest.


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 11, 2014)

Top 3 are...

Jaws
An American Werewolf in London
Terminator 2

Watched Stranger Than Fiction again recently, which is another brilliant film.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Homebound the last couple of days with men working so I watched this for the two thousandth time. I love them and their love.

[video=youtube_share;02quVn2as28]http://youtu.be/02quVn2as28[/video]

silly I know.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been really obsessed with my old James Bond movies lately. Probably because I'm in the middle of reading Fleming, but mostly because it was my childhood and they're FREAKING AWESOME.

Particularly love Man with the Golden Gun. Not one of the most popular bond films because of some somewhat silly scenes (car does a barrel roll!) but overall, it's just my favorite. Love the idea of an assassin going against Bond, one-on-one. Love the drastic changes they made from the book version, particularly giving Scaramanga a single-shot custom made gun rather than a Colt .45. Love Christopher Lee's performance as the world's greatest assassin, and I loved the mystique that the "Golden Gun" created as the ultimate weapon in my childhood games of Goldeneye 64 with my friends.


----------



## kilroy214 (Apr 23, 2014)

You know that was a real stunt though, the car doing to barrel roll on the busted out bridge? The stuntman nailed it on the first take.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 23, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> you know that was a real stunt though, the car doing to barrel roll on the busted out bridge? The stuntman nailed it on the first take.



Which only makes it more awesome!


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 23, 2014)

Kodak


----------



## Pandora (May 22, 2014)

Duets! Awesome movie 8)

 [video=youtube_share;UMlKHz3wzyM]http://youtu.be/UMlKHz3wzyM[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 23, 2014)

Top 3 (in no order):

The Deer Hunter
The Elephant Man
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest


----------



## escorial (May 23, 2014)

City of God


----------



## Apple Ice (May 23, 2014)

Good man, escorial. 

Before Sunset
Before Sunrise
Before Midnight

I think they are best story of any romance and are just exquisite, all three of them. Romance is a guilty pleasure of mine but not these films because they are just all pleasure and too good to feel guilty about


----------



## squidtender (May 23, 2014)

Roxanne, Fight Club and Blade Runner. 

Yeah, I'm kinda all over the place with my movies


----------



## Cran (May 23, 2014)

With something over 2000 titles in my home video library - I'm told it's the biggest collection within 45km (30 mi) - I'd have a hard time making Top 10 picks even by era or genre. I do have that experience of loving a movie years ago but not so much now, and not appreciating some movies then as I do now. So the best I can do is throw in some titles that may or may not have been mentioned already - and which may or may not have been released under different names in other parts of the world.

The Sin Eater (Heath Ledger / the dark, mystical side of the Church)
Meet Joe Black (Anthony Hopkins, Brad Pitt - Death takes a holiday)
DayWatch (European film, part of a trilogy - I want the other episodes)
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (ditto)
The Crow (probably the only decent film for Brandon Lee)

True Grit - the original (John Wayne at his best)
The Magnificent Seven - the original (Yul Brynner, Steve McQueen, James Coburn, Charles Bronson - 'nuff said)
Kelly's Heroes - sort of Ocean's 11 in wartime (Clint Eastwood, Donald Sutherland as a WWII hippy)
Von Ryan's Express - sort of the Great Escape on rails; arguably the best of Frank Sinatra (and he didn't sing a note!)
The Dogs of War/The Wild Geese - lumped together because they are the same story of mercenaries betrayed in Africa
The Hunt for Red October (Sean Connery, no one else matters)

The Rock (Sean Connery enjoying life as a retired/imprisoned Bond character called out to assist Nicholas Cage save San Francisco)
National Treasure (fast paced fun for Nicholas Cage)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (ditto for Harrison Ford - set the benchmark for pace when first released)
The Bourne Conspiracy (Matt Damon - shattered the Bond benchmark and set new levels for secret agent stuff)

And the lists can go on and on, but I'm on battery/laptop, so I'd better stop there for now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 24, 2014)

A few I missed from my massive list: 

_An Inspector Calls - _Alastair Sim nails the strange 'knows everything about you' nature of the inspector, and you know less about him at the end than you did at the beginning. That grin, ha . . . love him.    _

Planet of the Apes ('68 ) - _Smart, surprising, and wonderfully quotable classic._

Kwaidan (Ghost Stories, '64) - _A series of four beautifully shot, deeply eerie moral tales. It leans more toward the high-end of horror flicks; it's not a scare-fest, but it lingers and eats away steadily. I liked it a lot, anyway.  
_
The Muppet Christmas Carol

_[video=youtube;-qyE2cbplGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qyE2cbplGc[/video]


----------



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2014)

Oh so many to choose from, but off the top of my head...

1. Bladerunner
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Goodfellas
4. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.
5. Electra Glide in Blue


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2014)

Ah, Planet of the Apes. Am I the only one who didn't like the Rise of the Planet of the Apes? My fav are original, and the Mark Wahlberg version. Looking forward to see new movie! 

Did I mention Artists and Models by Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin?


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 24, 2014)

One of the funniest movies ever:

[video=youtube;zbQTXFJL8lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbQTXFJL8lo[/video]
_It looks like a mirac... it's in the hole! It's in the hole!_


----------



## Cran (May 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Ah, Planet of the Apes. Am I the only one who didn't like the Rise of the Planet of the Apes? My fav are original, and the Mark Wahlberg version.


Likewise.


----------



## Pluralized (May 24, 2014)

Pale Rider
Goonies
Don't be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

> 5. Electra Glide in Blue


Really? Wow! Nobody knows that movie.  Yes, I'm a fan.


----------



## deBroglie (May 24, 2014)

_Populaire _is by far my favorite movie. I really like _The Intouchables_​ too.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Pale Rider



I have to say this is one of my favorite Clint Eastwood westerns, up there with The Unforgiven and The Good, the Bad, etc. 
I thought it was a pretty good retelling of the movie Shane, another one of my favorites.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Really? Wow! Nobody knows that movie.  Yes, I'm a fan.



I know what you mean, I literally know no one who has seen this film before, which is sad. Every time I mention it to someone I get a look similar to a dog listening to a high pitched noise, and the response, "What is Electric Glide in Blue?"

It's Electra
It's a motorcycle
It's a movie
And it's cool.


----------



## Dave Watson (May 24, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Good man, escorial.
> 
> Before Sunset
> Before Sunrise
> ...



I always wondered what happened with Jesse and Celine after "Sunrise", and had no idea they made a third film until I read this post! Just watched it and while it's a bit darker than the first two, it's just as good in terms of great performances, honesty and realistic dialogue. I really like films like this that are centred on the script rather than visual action, Closer and Carnage being a couple of examples.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 24, 2014)

_The Artist_.

Unique as it gets, really. Perfectly executed, realized, and performed, not to mention visually stunning. Goes from perky upbeat fakeness to desperate reality in a flash, taking its time to engross your mind and puppeteer your heart.  Loved the ending as well.


----------



## Winston (May 26, 2014)

I loved Peter Sellers:
_"Dr Strangelove" _and _"Being There_".  Such versatility, and understanding of human nature.

Otherwise, anything Stanley Kubrick has done,including _"2001 A Space Odyssey_".  A lot of people said they didn't 'get it'.  That's not the point.  You're supposed to experience it, then possibly enjoy it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, there is a bizarre level of elitism in art where people think something has to be gotten, or have a linear narrative that starts and finishes in the right order; as if they're cryptic puzzle clues waiting to be solved. If we apply our own expectations of what 'good' is upon an artist's vision, we're strangling what all art represents at its basest form: freedom. Freedom of spirit, of mind, of heart. I know that sounds disgustingly pretentious, but I get a little worried when people dismiss things they don't understand as overly complicated or purposefully obtuse or amiguous for the sake of ambiguity. Sometimes you gotta just sit back and let it flow straight through your senses.


----------



## Bishop (May 28, 2014)

Just watched "First Blood" for the first time in a long time... forgot how incredible that movie is.


----------



## Winston (Jun 1, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Just watched "First Blood" for the first time in a long time... forgot how incredible that movie is.



From a historical viewpoint, that movie was a milestone.
The post Vietnam era left many Americans with feelings of anger, loss and sadness.  John Rambo was the catharsis for a generation.  While shunned by many for it's violent content, the move did an excellent job of conveying the feelings that many at the time were afraid and ashamed to vocalize.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 1, 2014)

Winston said:


> From a historical viewpoint, that movie was a milestone.
> The post Vietnam era left many Americans with feelings of anger, loss and sadness.  John Rambo was the catharsis for a generation.  While shunned by many for it's violent content, the move did an excellent job of conveying the feelings that many at the time were afraid and ashamed to vocalize.



I love his speech at the end. "People protesting me! Spitting! Calling me baby killer and all kind of crap!... In the war I could fly a gunship! Drive a tank. I was in charge of million-dollar equipment! Now I come home and I can't keep a job parking cars!"


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 2, 2014)

True Lies
Conspiracy Theory
50 First Dates
The Princess Bride
Robin Hood: Men In Tights
Young Frankenstein
Minority Report
Oblivion
Spaceballs
Various older Disney movies (You know when they were still cool to watch.)
Pirates of the Caribbean (1-3)
Shaun of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
The Wedding Singer
GhostBusters
The Fifth Element
Kill Bill (Vol 1 and 2)

Oh, just any movie that has a good story-line or makes me laugh.


----------



## mov101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Fight Club
Trainspotting
Pulp Fiction
Rock n Rolla
Snatch
Inglorious Basterds
Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Pandora (Jun 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;S7GoTAmvxw0]http://youtu.be/S7GoTAmvxw0[/video]

Susan Sarandon at her best, awesome movie.


----------

